# Fecal Body Odor Website



## 16904 (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/fecalbodyodor/the...l?1168718719490it is not your fault


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi everyone.For those of you with LG, please, please, join this site.There are three of us so far. Carlie20 is the owner of the site and she wants to have a site dedicated soley to this problem.Please check it out.....


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

OK, this website scares me just a little bit. What do all of the rest of you LGer's think who have been on the ibsgroup for LG? I personally don't recall blowing out any bulbs and watches stopping because of my odor. I don't feel like people around me are allergic to me, so this issue might be different. I don't know, I'm really confused now! My only problem is an odor and not being able to smell it. PERIOD. Don't get me started with "Let's experiment by trying 15 different herbs and taking salt water baths" Where on earth is this coming from???


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Please don't convert!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

I was interested because I'd like a site dedicated to just LG. But they started talking about people coughing and sneezing around them etc, and that's not even close to my problem. I just have the odor that mostly can't smell but sometimes can and some annoying bowel symptoms like sputtering, rumbling,etc. I didn't find any solutions on the site and I've pretty much tried everything already. Not every herb on the shelf but enough to know that herbs, probiotics, antidepressants and Zelnorm do not work for the condition


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

OK, so the site is a bit new and some of the people have different stories to tell. But I think they/we all have the same problem. Just that a couple of the people on the new site have people who react to their odour by sneezing or coughing. I have actually had that reaction to my odour myself.Its like how we notice people putting their finger under their nose when around us, which by the way, I have NEVER understood. Please someone, explain that reaction to me. What does putting ones finger under ones nose actually do????All in all, everyone on the new board are just people looking for answers like the rest of us.jm, I agree, I don't stop watches or blow out light bulbs but I think the main complaint of people on the site is the odour problem.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I think that the emphasis of that site is more for those who actually have a faecal body odour rather than for Leaky Gassers, but I am willing to give some of the suggestions a shot.LGers seem to have been a lot quieter on this forum since the new site opened.


----------



## 21478 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm new to this forum. I am so glad that I found it. I have SUFFERED with this problem for years. It seems to be worse when I'm around a crowd of people. I'm in school and I've noticed people sniff alot when I'm around. Nobody wants to sit around me. I shower at least once a day so it's not a personal hygiene problem. I'm thinking if it is LG then if i got rid of the gas there wouldn't be a smell. Please help I am open to all suggestions


----------



## 13548 (Aug 1, 2006)

len08If you approach a Dr about it, get it confirmed from someone directly to you that you have this odor.They are quick to tell you that it's in the mind and you need psyciatric help like they told me.Bring someone along to confirm the smell.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Count me in this group. Been suffering succotash with this awful, weird, annoying, aggravating, exasperating, stupidly baffling syndrome for a very long time. I am d predominant. My theory is that somewhere in the gi tract the foods are not being assimilated or absorbed properly especially the fats which is making maldigested food arrive in the colon where the colon is trying it's best to digest the matter further by the bacteria. As this stool is perhaps not quite prepped prior to arriving in the colon the stool is not the right consistency to exit and stays in the recto-anal canal gassing off over a number of hours. Most lg'ers do complain of mucous. Perhaps the fatty acids did not get digested properly and arrive in the colon causing havoc. Does anyone else have trouble with fats in the diet. Digestive enzymes help somewhat but not a whole lot.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Anything that retards digestion is going to make leaky gas worse. It is possible that you have fat malabsorption, and it should be easy enough to test.A lot of things can make cause malabsorption, and I agree that fat could be one of them. Whenever I experienced leaky gas last year it was nearly always due to a food intolerance. In my case, I was experimenting with purgatives (figs, dates and asparagus) â€“ just trying to increase my fibre. Alcohol also retards digestion, because it reduces the digestive enzymes. I think too much fat can aggravate the colon. I used to be able to eat fish and chips, but now find that the fat makes me feel slightly nauseous. If it bothered me more than this, it would probably affect my colon as well. The problem is that you canâ€™t give up eating good fats, vegetable oils, salmon, nuts, etc. and Iâ€™m guessing you donâ€™t eat much of the bad fats. So if you do have a fat malabsorption problem, you have to be able to manage this problem, assuming thereâ€™s no cure. Anything that retards digestion means that evacuation time will be even longer. But I donâ€™t agree that fat malabsorption causes your leaky gas, any more than I believe that alcohol, insomnia or food intolerances cause leaky gas. They make it worse, but given enough time, you will eventually evacuate, it just takes longer. The cause of leaky gas is stool, and the only cure is time.


----------



## mandabell26 (Jul 1, 2007)

If I was walking around blowing out light bulbs I would be worried about more than just my LG. LOL!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

tummyrumbles said:


> Anything that retards digestion is going to make leaky gas worse. It is possible that you have fat malabsorption, and it should be easy enough to test.
> 
> A lot of things can make cause malabsorption, and I agree that fat could be one of them. Whenever I experienced leaky gas last year it was nearly always due to a food intolerance. In my case, I was experimenting with purgatives (figs, dates and asparagus) â€" just trying to increase my fibre. Alcohol also retards digestion, because it reduces the digestive enzymes. I think too much fat can aggravate the colon. I used to be able to eat fish and chips, but now find that the fat makes me feel slightly nauseous. If it bothered me more than this, it would probably affect my colon as well.
> 
> The problem is that you canâ€™t give up eating good fats, vegetable oils, salmon, nuts, etc. and Iâ€™m guessing you donâ€™t eat much of the bad fats. So if you do have a fat malabsorption problem, you have to be able to manage this problem, assuming thereâ€™s no cure. Anything that retards digestion means that evacuation time will be even longer. But I donâ€™t agree that fat malabsorption causes your leaky gas, any more than I believe that alcohol, insomnia or food intolerances cause leaky gas. They make it worse, but given enough time, you will eventually evacuate, it just takes longer. The cause of leaky gas is stool, and the only cure is time.


tummyrumbles,You make some great points. I had to change my diet because of food intolerance. I also incorporated a cleansing program by drnatura (colonix) that helped me with my "gas" problem. I believe the combination of foods is important as well. Fruit not eaten on an empty stomach takes longer to digest which gives time for the fruit to ferment and start giving you gas. This is what my naturopath told me. Thanks for your great points.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

I had severe problems with gas and I was really concerned my girlfriend would give me up. But I have to hand it to her, she actually got me help. The best thing that worked for me was the colonix program by Dr. Natura. I also had some food allergies that I wasn't aware of and now eat totally different. Thanks to all those who post on the forum - it really helps me to see that I'm not alone and I can help someone else.


----------

